# Looking for a neutral color



## Cytokine (Dec 22, 2011)

Can some of your ladies recommend a very good neutral/light pink nail polish

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have a budget or a preference to a certain brand? Salon brand, drugstore or department store? Glitter, matte, cream, gel-like, pearl, shimmer...?

From China Glaze there is Diva Bride a pale pink. Afterglow, Inner Beauty, Innocence. There are just lots of current pale pinks from China Glaze.

From Sinful Colors there is Glass Pink, You Just Wait, Pink Ocean, Soul Mate (actually come to think of it that might be too dark of a pink).

From OPI there is Step Right Up!, It's A Girl!, Privacy Please, Second Honeymoon and so many others.

From Essie there is East Hampton Cottage, Pillow Talk, Delicacy, Kisses and Bises and so many others (like maybe another 30 pale pinks).

From Wet 'n' Wild there is Sugar Coat and Tickled Pink.

From Revlon there is Cotton Candy, Blushed...

I know there is a pale pink one from Sally Hansen called Shell We Dance. Nasty Girl and Pink Ice by Pure Ice are both pale pinks. There are just so many pale pinks out there.


----------



## Cytokine (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, your reply was really helpful!

I've definitely came across some of these colors, however, never heard about the rest that you've mentioned. I'm definitely going to check them out. I actually really like the "it's a girl" by OPI and the one that I am currently using which is Chanel # 495 Mica Rose. I was also really disappointed with Chanel # 167 Ballerina and # 485 Django (I bought all 3 of them together and I only liked the Mica Rose, the rest just didn't compare to what they've looked like in a bottle and then on fingers)

Sometimes, it's really difficult to find a great shade of "neutral" or so it seems for me, since I prefer more of a matte with a slight glossy finish.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 23, 2011)

OPI step right up, it's a girl, hearts and tarts, privacy please

Ulta3 allure (don't think it's available in the states though)

Revlon blushed

You could use a mattifying top coat to make the polish lesss shiny?


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 23, 2011)

Lippmann Collection Sarah Smile SpaRitual Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds (this has shimmer) OPI Bubblebath, Princesses Rule, Passion Essie Muchi Muchi, Sugar Daddy &amp; Ballet Slipper China Glaze Temptation Carnation


----------



## satojoko (Dec 23, 2011)

I very recently picked up Orly's Chantilly Peach pearl nail polish at Sally's, which is really gorgeous. It's a very light, pearly peach, makes the fingers look longer the same way a pair of nude colored heels do. I personally love it. The formula is really nice - not too thick or runny - but their brush is not my favorite. I think it was around $6 or $7 here in Canada. I always prefer Rimmel's brushes.


----------

